# MOJO GOOSE SPINNER DECOY



## BLTD (Nov 20, 2004)

*WONDERING IF ANYONE HAS HUNTED OVER THIS DECOY YET OR KNOW OF ANYONE THAT HAS ONE. LOOKING TO PURCHASE BUT NEED MORE INO ON THEM FIRST.*


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

They do a great job of keeping the geese away. Get a flag....you'd be much better off.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

They're completely worthless.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Totally agree with the other posts the are a waste on hard earned money!!!

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I saw the one they had displayed at cabelas and it looked like junk. The wings moved too fast and it was really expensive. I wouldn't buy one. :run:


----------



## BLTD (Nov 20, 2004)

thanks for your input.......very helpful


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Better get that off my x-mass list.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

totally agree. get some flags


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

> totally agree. get some flags


 :withstupid:


----------



## BLTD (Nov 20, 2004)

what are flags? im new to duck/goose hunting so bare with me.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... ducts_id/9


----------



## BLTD (Nov 20, 2004)

how well do the flags work from water?....picture of product shows field hunt. any other products as far as decoys go for water hunt


----------



## destoned (Nov 13, 2004)

I must mention that I don't own an original mojo, but a home made version of the mojo and must say it worked great. The way we use it however is we connected it to a 12volt drill cut off at the top of the handle, we then have a wire going to our home made mojo about 5 feet from our blind. When we click the switch on the drill handle our home made mojo wings do 1 or 2 rotations. The weight of the wings brings them back to normal position once we let go of the switch. I must share with you that this made a big change in our success. We even pull down flocks of snows with only canada geese decoys. Many canadas land right in without circling the decoys. I don't know if the original mojo keeps turning it wings (maybe that why hunters say it's not worth it)but I know my home made mojo named Willy does miracles for us. If you would like to see pics let me know.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Waste of time and money!!

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## destoned (Nov 13, 2004)

Just wondering, what is you goose hunting daily limit in your area and where do you hunt ?


----------

